# Gehäuse "kribbelt"



## endgame (11. März 2014)

*Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Nabend,

als erstes: Ich weiss nicht in welchen Thread mit diesem Problem. Deswegen dachte ich erstmal hier hinein. ..

Zum Thema:

Wenn ich mit meiner Hand über meinen PC "fahre" dann empfinde ich ein kribbeln.
Demnach müsste es ja geladen sein, richtig?
Nach den ersten eindrücken scheint es beim Betrieb nicht zu stören, nur mich macht das schon irgendwie ein bisschen unruhig.

Sobald ich mich als "Leiter" zwischen dem Gehäuse und meinem Heizungsrohr "klemme" merke ich ganz klar eine gewisse Spannung und/oder den Strom. Keine Ahnung was genau, da ich in diesem Thema nicht so belehrt bin. 
Achja, dazu sollte ich sagen, dass der PC NICHT ans Stromnetz angeschlossen war, als ich dies tat.

Was machen?

LG,
Dennis


----------



## Nostrex (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Moooment 
Du merkst eine gewisse Spannung wenn der PC aus ist zwischen Gehäuse und der heizung wenn du beides anfässt ?
Es heißt ja so Klug : Strom kann nur Fließen wenn Spannung Anliegt.
Von daher : Woher kommt die Spannung ?
Hast du Spannung auf den Netzteilgehäuse ? Oder Villeicht Berührt einer deiner abstandshalter das Mobo ?
Einer deiner Kondensatoren müsste irgendwie spannung ans gehäuse abgeben (auch wenn das bei derart geringen spannungen seltsam währe 
Irgendwo muss es herkommen  Im Zweifelsfall alles nochmal ausbauen und Ohne Gehäuse laufen lassen 

MfG


----------



## endgame (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

mh, okok.
Werde ich morgen dann direkt mal in Angriff nehmen.
Jedoch find' ich das schon sehr komisch ..

Naja,
Danke!

LG,
Dennis


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Was das Kabel vom Netzteil richtig rausgezogen? Dann immernoch?
Kann es sein, das über den Monitor was kommt? ALso VGA/DVI/DisplayPOrt/HDMI mal ab.
So oder so, da stimmt dann was ganz gewaltig nicht...


----------



## endgame (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Also NACHDEM ich quasi das Gehäuse über die Heizung geerdet habe, war dies weg.
Als ich den PC wieder angemacht habe, war es wieder da ..

Kann das auch von meinem momentanen Tisch kommen?
Da Ich gerade frisch umgezogen bin & sobald ich meinen Lappi auf diesem provisorischem Tisch habe, ist es genau das gleiche, da er ein Alu-Gehäuse hat.
Jedoch ist es, wenn ich Ihn in der Schule nutze, nicht so.

LG,
Dennis


----------



## EvilCloud86 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Probier es nochmal als leiter und zieh den Netzteil Stecker ab und warte 1 bis 2 minuten denn die Kondensatoren können die Spannung kurz speichern.


----------



## endgame (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Werde ich nun machen & dann?


----------



## EvilCloud86 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

wenn es sozusagen net mehr kribbelt wissen wir mehr 
könnte echt an deinem aluminium tisch liegen das der iwo etwas spannung ab bekommt und diesen weiter leitet.

weiß ja net wie es auf und um deinen tisch aus sieht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Definitiv Netzteil Schrott.


----------



## endgame (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Also:

Ich habe ALLE Stecker von meinem PC entfernt.
Dann einmal geerdet und alles war weg, logisch.
Dannach habe ich NUR das HDMI, welches vom Monitor kommt, angeschlossen & dieses "kribbeln" war sofort wieder da.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass der Monitor am Stromnetz angeschlossen ist ABER er befand sich nicht mehr auf dem Tisch, sondern auf ein paar Umzugskartonagen.

LG,
Dennis


----------



## endgame (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Definitiv Netzteil Schrott.


 
Wäre schön wenn das so leicht gewesen wäre.
Durch vieles herum probieren habe ich herraus gefunden das ich einfach so unter Spannung stehe ... 


Ne quatsch es scheint an der Steckdose zu liegen, da ich ja auch das gleiche Problem mit meinem Laptop habe.
Habe soeben die Steckerleiste gewechselt, das Problem besteht noch immer.

Alle Geräte die ich dort anschließe kribbeln so komisch.
Wenn ich an der Steckerleiste meines Monitors fasse (Metall), dann kribbelt es auch so.
Dann halt mein PC Gehäuse & das Gehäuse (Aluminium) meines Laptops.

Das "lustige" ist ja, das sich dieses "kribbeln" ja "verbreitet".
Wie z.B. über das HDMI Kabel, wenn NUR der Monitor mit dem Stromnetz verbunden ist.
Und wenn dann halt der Monitor mit dem PC verbunden ist, "kribbelt" dieses Gehäuse ebenso.

Aber wenn ich mein iPhone über das Ladekabel mit der Steckdose verbindet, kribbelt dies nicht.
Es hat ja auch ein Aluminium-Gehäuse ..




Nur was kann dann an der Steckdose kaputt sein, das "sowas" auftritt ?

LG,
Denns


----------



## SilentMan22 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*



endgame schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn das so leicht gewesen wäre.
> Durch vieles herum probieren habe ich herraus gefunden das ich einfach so unter Spannung stehe ...
> 
> 
> ...



Wth 

Tritt das auch an anderen Steckdosen in deiner Bude auf?


----------



## EvilCloud86 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

teste mal die anderen Steckdosen kann sein das an deiner Steckdose mehr als 230V anliegen......


----------



## endgame (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Wth
> 
> Tritt das auch an anderen Steckdosen in deiner Bude auf?


 
Mal ganz schnell meinen super leichten PC (15kg) nach oben geschleppt & nein.
Da ist alles super.

Nun ist mir gerade aufgefallen, ich habe den Laptop einfach mal vom Netz genommen & zack kein kribbeln mehr.
Auf keinen der Komponenten.
Der Laptop war die GANZE Zeit mit am Netz & habe diesen garnicht beachtet, da ich den ja brauchte um mit euch zu schreiben ..

Aber kann sowas ein Laptop(-Netzteil) machen?
Alles janz verrückt hier .. 

LG,
Dennis


----------



## Aemkeisdna (11. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Sehr komisch. 

Ist dein NT metall.  mit dem Gehäuse verbunden?

Der Heizkörper und dein Finger waren der Potenzialausgleich.


----------



## endgame (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*



Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Sehr komisch.
> 
> Ist dein NT metall.  mit dem Gehäuse verbunden?
> 
> Der Heizkörper und dein Finger waren der Potenzialausgleich.


 
Nein ist nicht nicht, da sind überall solche 3-4mm dicke Gummi-Ringe zwischen dem Gehäuse und dem NT.

LG,
Dennis


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Also hat die Steckdose bei dir ein Masse Problem, Elektriker sollte sich das mal anschauen.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Dann verbinde bitte mal das NT und das Gehäuse metallisch. 

Nicht auf die Farbe, evtl Gewinde benutzen.

Sorry aber Masse Problem?


----------



## endgame (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*



Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Dann verbinde bitte mal das NT und das Gehäuse metallisch.
> 
> Nicht auf die Farbe, evtl Gewinde benutzen.
> 
> Sorry aber Masse Problem?



OK, werde ich mal machen.
Aber was soll das denn bringen?


.. die Steckdose mal besser nach schauen lassen?

LG,
Dennis


----------



## T-Drive (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*



endgame schrieb:


> .. die Steckdose mal besser nach schauen lassen?



Auf jeden Fall. Keine Kompromisse.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Mehr als 230 V können nicht anliegen,  da müsste ja beim Trafo die ausgangs Spannung erhöht haben und das geht nur in der Station.  Leider wären dann Steckdosen betroffen sowie dein Nachbar und alle anderen die dran hängen....  

NT metallisch mit Gehäuse verbinden somit müsste der PE wie nen Potenzialausgleich wirken. 
Kann auch sein das der PE ab ist aber das wäre echt komisch.


----------



## rocc (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Kenne das Problem von meinem früheren Notebook. Tritt übrigens bei vielen Notebooks (im Blödmarkt bspw.) auf. Ich halte dieses Verhalten für normal, auch wenn ich es mir nicht erklären kann.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*



Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Leider wären dann Steckdosen betroffen sowie dein Nachbar und alle anderen die dran hängen....


 Er hat geschrieben, das bei einem anderen Raum das Problem nicht mehr da ist...... Wenn man alles liest, das hilft. Die Steckdose hat ein Masse Fehler. Wenn Masse nicht abgeschlossen ist und der Leiter auf Masse liegt, passiert das.


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. März 2014)

Steckdose vom Elektriker prüfen lassen.

Strom ist nicht lustig, der macht keine Witze, sondern im Zweifelsfall mehr als nur ganz dolle Aua.

Im ersten Moment denke ich an eine unzulässig hohe Berührungsspannung.

Aber Du sagtest, dass das nach Ausstecken des Laptop-Netzteils nicht mehr auftritt?
Da könnte der Netzfilter drin defekt sein.

Primär ist aber der Schutzleiter an der Steckdose auf Niederohmigkeit zu prüfen!
Wäre der in Ordnung, hättest Du auch kein Kribbeln, definitiv.

MfG


----------



## Aemkeisdna (12. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Er hat geschrieben, das bei einem anderen Raum das Problem nicht mehr da ist...... Wenn man alles liest, das hilft. Die Steckdose hat ein Masse Fehler. Wenn Masse nicht abgeschlossen ist und der Leiter auf Masse liegt, passiert das.


 
War auf den Kommentar von zu hohen Strom gemeint.


----------



## rocc (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> [...]Wenn man alles liest, das hilft.[...]



Solch arrogante, teils beleidigende Untertöne habe ich von verschiedenen Usern in verschiedenen Threads immer häufiger gelesen.  Hier sollte man als Community zusammenhalten und sich nicht gegenseitig angreifen. Hat jemand etwas nicht verstanden, so sollte man ihn darauf hinweisen und möglichst eine hilfreiche Erklärung mitliefern. Dann wäre allen geholfen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Rocc es geht um 230v leider reagiere ich etwas empfindlich, da das tödlich enden kann. Bitte beachte das.


----------



## mülla1 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

schutzleiter in der steckdosenleiste/steckdose nicht richtig verbunden! hier sollten die alarmglocken klingeln.

das wäre jetzt meine einschätzung.. wäre der schutzleiter richtig angeschlossen würde es zu einer RCD auslösung kommen und die Sache wäre gegessen. probiere doch bitte mal eine andere Steckdose/Steckdosenleiste aus! und lass die alte überprüfen oder schmeiß sie weg. das kann böse ins auge gehen (im moment scheint ja noch kein kontakt zu den 230V zu bestehen.. die spannung die anliegt kann auch durch verschleppungen/parallel liegende Leitungen entstehen). dennoch hier bitte vorsichtig sein da offensichtlich kein ausreichender schutz besteht!


----------



## X6Sixcore (13. März 2014)

Fällt mir gerade noch ein:

Kann im Prinzip nur ein fehlender Schutzleiter in der Steckdose sein.

Der Netzfilter im Schaltnetzteil vom Laptop leitet betriebsbedingte Ableitströme auf dem Schutzleiter ab, sofern das Ding kein Netzteil mit Euro- sondern Schukostecker ist.

Fehlt nun der Schutzleiter in der Steckdose, steht der Ableitstrom an jedem mit dem Schutzleiteranschluss des Netzteiles verbundenen Metallteil an, also auch dem PC-Gehäuse.

In dem Moment wo Du das Metallgehäuse anfasst, ersetzt Du mit Deinem Körper den Schutzleiter in der Steckdose und der Ableitstrom fließt über Dich ab, obwohl er eigentlich über den Schutzleiter weg sollte!

Fasst Du dabei noch ein blankes Heizungsrohr an, verstärkt sich dieser Effekt unter Umständen, weil die Heizungsrohre über eine Potenzialausgleichsschiene mit dem Fundamenterder verbunden sind.

Um das mal zu verdeutlichen:

Passiert mir als Elektriker das in meinem Job, dann nennt man das Stromunfall und ich muss sofort mit einem RTW ins Krankenhaus, wo ich eine Nacht unter Beobachtung verbringen darf!
Entsprechende Nebenwirkungen können noch Tage später auftreten, inklusive Tod!

Dass Der FI-Schalter nicht ausgelöst hat, kann nur daran liegen, dass der Strom entweder zu niedrig war , es keinen FI-Schalter gibt oder der einfach falsch dimensioniert bzw. in Altbauten gar nicht erst vorhanden ist.

Also: Steckdose abkleben und jedem die Benutzung solange untersagen, bis ein Elektriker vor Ort da drüber geguckt und alles NACHGEMESSEN hat!
Und zwar nicht nur mit nem Multimeter, sondern mit einem richtigen Installationstester nach VDE 0100! (Prüfstrom bei Prüfung auf Niederohmigkeit des Schutzleiters mindestens 200mA - das kann kein konventionelles Multimeter!)

Wie ich schon schrieb: Strom macht keine Witze, sondern im Zweifelsfall mehr als nur ganz dolle Aua!


----------



## Aemkeisdna (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Sorry aber das der PE ab bzw. defekt ist , hab ich Probiert zu klären


----------



## endgame (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Nabend,

.. morgen kommt einer vorbei !
Ich hoffe das sich dann das ganze Problem lösen wird. 

Ich habe mal eine PC-Steckleiste (mit eigener Sicherung etc.) eingesteckt & diese hat mir sofort einen "Verbindungsfehler" angezeigt.
Dies verstärkt ja nochmals eure aussagen.
Nicht das ich euch nicht glauben würde, wollte es nur mal so erwähnen. 

Bisher vielen, vielen dank für eure Hilfe.

Sollte ich mich besser mal im Krankenhaus oder von meinem Hausarzt untersuchen lassen?
Es wurde ja geschrieben, das dieses ablaufen über mich ja auch gewisse Nachwirkungen zeigen kann.

LG,
Dennis


----------



## XyZaaH (14. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Ist glaube ich nicht nötig, wenn was gewesen wäre wärst du jetzt gegrillt.


----------



## mülla1 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

die wahrnehmbarkeitsschwelle für wechselstrom liegt bei 0,5mA. Solange wie du noch loslassen kannst (wenn du nicht mehr loslassen kannst müssen schon 10mA fließen) brauchst du denke ich mal nicht extra zum Arzt gehen. 

wer einmal an 230V oder 400V hing weiß was ein wirklicher stromunfall so anrichten kann.. ich hatte auch schon die ehre mit beiden spannungen bekanntschaft zu machen.. und glaub mir das ist mehr als ein kribbeln


----------



## endgame (14. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Hehe, gut alles klar. 

LG,
Dennis


----------



## endgame (14. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Genauso wie Ihr sagtest, war es der PE, der schuld war.
Er lag einfach nur so in der Dose drine & war garnicht angeschlossen.

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe !

LG,
Dennis


----------



## mülla1 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuse "kribbelt"*

Ohhh :O gut das der Elektriker da war :O da bestand dann ja mal überhaupt kein Schutz.. Sei froh das du es jetzt so gemerkt hast... Wäre der nicht angeschlossen und du hättest eine fehlerhafte Anschlussleitung oder irgendwas anderes gehabt dann liegen schonmal schnell die 230V auf dem Gehäuse.. Und dann isses definitiv nicht mehr lustig


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. März 2014)

Schön, dass der Fehler behoben worden ist.

War wohl mal wieder ein Fall von "funktioniert ja auch so."

Die wichtigste Ader in einer elektrischen Anlage ist immer die grün-gelbe.

Es ist in erster Linie nicht wichtig, dass ein Gerät oder eine Maschine funktioniert, sondern dass es/sie sicher ist.
Das kann nur sichergestellt sein, wenn auch die Anlage davor sicher ist.

Das sehen viele Leute leider nicht, weil "läuft ja"...


----------

